# Kant attack ad



## RamistThomist (Dec 15, 2007)

[video=youtube;7M-cmNdiFuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M-cmNdiFuI[/video]


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 15, 2007)

I've seen that before recently; it still makes me laugh each time.

If you haven't heard it, check out the Kant song.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 15, 2007)

> We know that nature governed is by principles immutable
> but how we come to know this is inherently inscrutable;



That just summarized modern thought. Brilliant.


----------



## BecomingReformed (Dec 15, 2007)

That's just great.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 15, 2007)

Good Stuff.


----------



## caddy (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Josiah (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Vytautas (Dec 15, 2007)

I must admit that I gave a hardy laugh.


----------

